# Adult collar size question



## Grims

I was curious on what the average adult collar size is. I would like to order my pup on expensive agitation collar, but don't want him to out grow it...so I need one that will adjust fully as he grows. Is it possible yet at 6 months?


----------



## Chris Wild

The regular collars on our adults are all between 18" and 22", though we keep them pretty loose so take a couple inches off that for a snug fit like you'd want for an aggitation collar.

Most aggitation collars though are very adjustable, with at least a dozen holes or more. So yes, one that will size down enough to fit him at 6 months can still size up enough to fit an adult. Though for now it'll look sort of silly with several extra inches of leather hanging there.


----------



## Grims

Okay, so his nylon collar now is at about 15 inches excluding the click buckle. 

So, I would need the 17-22" collar as shown here, and it should get a snug fit on him now? http://leerburg.com/1062.htm


----------



## BlackGSD

If he is wearing a 15 inch now, the 17 to 22 is going to be too big for a while. Though you can always make MORE holes if you need it to be smaller. (Are you getting a 2" one?)


----------



## Chris Wild

Is his 15" collar snug, or loose? Makes a huge difference when measuring. Even if the 15" is snug, a 17" is going to be way too large now unless you add more holes.

An aggitation collar should fit SNUG whenever it is used for training. Not tight to where it cuts off wind, but it's important that the dog can NOT slip out of it. 

Keep in mind that when in doubt, bigger is better when it comes to collars. You can always add more holes to allow it to adjust smaller. You can't add more leather to allow it to adjust bigger.


----------



## Grims

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDIf he is wearing a 15 inch now, the 17 to 22 is going to be too big for a while. Though you can always make MORE holes if you need it to be smaller. (Are you getting a 2" one?)


I was thinking about getting the 1" because this will be his daily wear collar. 

the 15" has about 2 inches of slack in it right now...but it is so thin it gets up under all the fur pretty good.

Based on the numbers which size would you guys suggest getting?


----------



## Chris Wild

Why get an aggitation collar and not a regular leather collar then? Or do you want a handle on his everyday collar?


----------



## Grims

I want the handle because I constantly find myself having to grab him under the collar to pull him inside from the yard, or to make him go into his crate., or to hold him back when someone is at the door. A handle would be a huge help. 

I realize all of that can be solved with training, but until training is complete it be a nice thing to have.


----------



## mjbgsd

Isa has a 2'' leather collar she wears at shows when we're walking around. her neck size is about 19'' to 20''. Cody's is 20'' to 22'' depending on the collar.


----------



## wolfstraum

Most adults wear a 21 to 23 in fur saver....the agitation collars I keep on hand have a tapered end - 2 inch wide body, 1.5 inch wide where the holes and buckles/keeper are...I do the holes from 18 to 23 I think, with a little bight at the end, and if necessary, another hole can be drilled at the end or inbetween. A drill is the best way to put a hole in double thick harness leather! Personally, I don't like the handles, and this narrower section is easy to grab ahold of....

Lee


----------

